

Ask HN: Review my startup PrintMosaic - frading
http://www.printmosaic.com/

======
frading
Hello, OP here. I launched in August 2012, and have since slowly built some
traffic.

PrintMosaic allows people to create mosaics from any photos from Facebook,
Instagram or Dropbox. The results can be unique gift for special occasions
like weddings, the arrival of a baby, return from a trip or birthdays.

Users can create as many mosaics as they want, and optionally purchase a high
resolution image (12000x9000) for $4.95 or a photo-quality poster for $39.95
(+shipping).

For the hackers here, you can embed the mosaics on your own site and there is
also an api if you want to use photos which are not on FB/Instagram/Dropbox.

It has been shared by quite a lot of blogs last year, but the momentum has not
continued as much as I had hoped. So for all marketers out here, I am more
than happy to here from you if you have good advices. I am also open for
collaboration, feel free to pm me if you are interested.

